# guest's underwear



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

This is the season all Mainers have guests (no one wants to know us in February...) 
Last weekend we had our first overnight guests from NYC - in the morning we caught Eddie trying on her bra.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Attaboy Eddie---by the end of the summer you'll have a whole closet full!!!!


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

My Dakota is known for stealing socks and underwear around our house. We have to forewarn every guest to keep their suitcases close or the sock thief will help himself.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Go, Eddie, go!! OK, I burst into chuckles as soon as I saw this thread, because we had so much of this with our girl Abbey. I warned guests to no avail that if it was personal, keep it under wraps or it would become Abbey's favorite treasure.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh... I guess I should be glad that all Cody steals are the grbabies binkies. He'll come walking out like Joe Cool with a pacifier stuck in his mouth ( the right way).


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ha-ha!!!!!! Love the look on Eddie's face! Bra? What's a bra? 

Thanks for grabbing the camera for this shot! So funny! :


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

That is the funniest picture. Kinda the "oops, busted" look.:uhoh: I've always said that if Liberty got an allowence that she would be buying the boys new socks!!! For the first 4 years she would chew their stinky socks! :yuck: Now she just walks around with them. Hmmm....maybe she heard me. And no, the boys still have not learned to keep them off the floor! :doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sadie met me at the door with my daughter's lacy black bra, one strap over her head and the other around a leg when she was around 10 months old, lol
:woot2: :moreek:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

moverking said:


> Sadie met me at the door with my daughter's lacy black bra, one strap over her head and the other around a leg when she was around 10 months old, lol
> :woot2: :moreek:


 
TOO funny !!! Parents always come home at the most inopportune times !!!:doh::doh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we need to come up with a good caption and get that uploaded to loldogs!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> we need to come up with a good caption and get that uploaded to loldogs!


LOL - - how about "Whatta mean those go in this??"


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

LOL, Steve...or maybe this one:
"Bra??? No, no, it's a 2-tennis-ball-sling-shot!"


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That is too funny!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Attaboy Eddie---by the end of the summer you'll have a whole closet full!!!!


Don't you mean a "chest" full?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

BRA???? Ball Retrieving Apparatus


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> BRA???? Ball Retrieving Apparatus


:lol::dblthumb2:appl::yes::bowrofl:


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm loving the captions! 
We always laugh when he gets his worried "so this is not a good idea?" face


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He wanted a "supporting" role in the picture


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at his face - if that doesn't capture the essence of why we love this breed so much nothing does!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, let's see


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok, let's see


 
Those are GREAT---Well done!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Too cool with the captions! I love it!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

those are easy to do - if you guys have other ideas, just let me know and i'll do more


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> those are easy to do - if you guys have other ideas, just let me know and i'll do more


Don't you have year end closing? LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

lol - yup - but this is more fun


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam nor Ike are undie fiends, but my friend's dog ate her daughter's red lacy Victoria's Secret bra. The Dr. keeps it at the clinic sealed in a plastic bag to show the new interns  After a successful surgical removal, of course.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> ok, let's see


I love the second one incorporating the Ball Retrieving Apparatus....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How cute! Gunner only carries around MY socks!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> those are easy to do - if you guys have other ideas, just let me know and i'll do more


We could all go home and do a lingerie/golden photo shoot for you...all we'd have to do is open our drawers and call the dogs:doh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

2 sling shots.....-very funny!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So Eddie has come out of the closet as a cross dresser.  I'm loving all the captions.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy will dig through an entire pile of sorted laundry to find my panties and bras.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Boys will be boys!!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Boys will be boys!!


Uh . . . that kind of leaves my sweet Abbey without an excuse!  LOL


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

rotfl....those are lovely pix....haha...


----------

